# زبان های اسکریپتی > PHP > Laravel Framework >  نصب لاراول 5  در هاست اشتراکی

## ealvandi

با سلام خدمت دوستان گرامی

یک هاست اشتراکی برای آپلود لاراول 5 خریداری کردم و حالا میخوام پروژه ام رو که در local درست کار میکنه روش آپلود کنم. از پشتیبان فنی hosting  که سوال کردم و توضیح دادم که پروژه من آمادس و نیازی به استفاده از composer ندارم برای نصب در هاستینگ  و  آیا میتونید کمکم کنید در نصبش گفتن که : 

" کاربر گرامی برای نصب لاراول باید سرور مجازی بخیرید . پیروز و سربلند باشید."  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


و براشون پیام گذاشتم که من قبلا نسخه 4 رو روی هاستینگ شما آپ کردم و حالا میخوام نسخه 4 رو آپ کنم . بعد هیچ پاسخی ندادن.

راهنمای نصب نسخه  4 رو برای دوستان اینجا میگذارم 
http://s6.picofile.com/file/82259141...plete.pdf.html

. اما لطفا درباره نصب نسخه 5 در هاستینگ اشتراکی بدون composer من رو راهنمایی کنید.

----------


## hamedarian2009

سلام اون شخص چندان سواد لازمه رو نداشته نصب لاراول 5 را حت تر از 4 هست

تو هاست یه پوشه هست به اسم public_html یا مشابه اون کافیه محتویات پوشه public پروژه لاراولت رو داخل این پوشه بریزی بقیه فایلها و فولدرها هم در کنار پوشه public_html بریز 

درواقع پوشه public_html کار همون پوشه public رو میکنه و هیچ تغییری در کد هم نیاز نیست بدین

----------


## Mahdi-563

این روش اصلا صحیح و منتطقی نیست لطفا قبل از پاسخ دادن کمی تعمل کنید

----------


## hamedarian2009

خب دلیل اینکه این روش اصولی نیست رو بفرمایید و همینطور راه اصولیش چی هست ؟

----------


## parham159

برای نصب لاراول  روی سرور فایل های فولدر public_html لاراول رو به فولدر public_html هاست بریزین و یک مسیر قبل از پوشه pulic_html یک فولدر با هر نامی که دوست داشتین بسازین مثلا Libs و فولدر های apps, resource و ... در آن بریزین و سپس در فایل Index.php مسیر  را به زیر تغییر دهید .
require __DIR__.'/../libs/bootstrap/autoload.php';
$app = require_once __DIR__.'/../libs/bootstrap/app.php';
موفق باشید

----------


## aaligoli

> با سلام خدمت دوستان گرامی
> 
> یک هاست اشتراکی برای آپلود لاراول 5 خریداری کردم و حالا میخوام پروژه ام رو که در local درست کار میکنه روش آپلود کنم. از پشتیبان فنی hosting  که سوال کردم و توضیح دادم که پروژه من آمادس و نیازی به استفاده از composer ندارم برای نصب در هاستینگ  و  آیا میتونید کمکم کنید در نصبش گفتن که : 
> 
> " کاربر گرامی برای نصب لاراول باید سرور مجازی بخیرید . پیروز و سربلند باشید."  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> و براشون پیام گذاشتم که من قبلا نسخه 4 رو روی هاستینگ شما آپ کردم و حالا میخوام نسخه 4 رو آپ کنم . بعد هیچ پاسخی ندادن.
> 
> ...


یک سری کانفیگ ها و ماژول ها باید روی سرور ران بشود و شما نمی تونید از هاست اشتراکی معمولی استفاده کنید.
اگر نیاز داشتید من میتونم موردتون رو در اختیار قرار بدم.

----------


## MEkramy

سلام
من اخیرا یه Package برای انتشار Laravel نوشتم. این پکیج به شما این امکان رو میده که پروژتون رو با ساختار دلخواه انتشار بدید. همچنین یه سری امکانات خاص دیگه هم داره. مثلا اینکه میتونید یه .env جدید برای انتشار ایجاد کنید و تنظیمات بانک روی سرور سرور یا ... رو توی اون تنظیم کنید. و هر بار فقط با اجرای یه دستور ساده پروژه رو برای آپلود روی هاست اصلی آماده کنید. چندتا قابلیت دیگه هم داره، امکانات کاربردی گذاشتم. خودم دارم ازش استفاده می کنم الان. اگه دوس داشتی یه نگاه بهش بنداز  :چشمک: 
https://github.com/mekramy/publisher

----------


## navi8d

من یه ساب دامین درست کردم
فایل های داخل public لاراول رو انتقال دادم بهش
و بقیه فایل هت رو ریختم نوی یه پوشه دیگه
ولی صفحه لود نمیشه و این خطا رو میده
*Parse error: syntax error, unexpected '?' in /home/gadgetba/cv.gadgetbaaz.com/myappcore/vendor/laravel/framework/src/Illuminate/Foundation/helpers.php on line 233*

----------


## web-design

برای هاست اشتراکی بهترین روشی بود که کاربر *hamedarian2009* گفت.
لاراول نیاز به نسخه خاصی از php و یه سری اکستنشن داره. قبل از خرید هاست از پشتیبان درمورد ساپورت اونها سوال کنید. در ضمن هاست های سی پنلی که امکان انتخاب ورژن PHP رو میدن هم عالی هستند و به راحتی میشه نسخه PHP و همچنین اکستنشن هایی که میخواهید رو انتخاب کنید.

----------


## mohammadrezaf

> من یه ساب دامین درست کردم
> فایل های داخل public لاراول رو انتقال دادم بهش
> و بقیه فایل هت رو ریختم نوی یه پوشه دیگه
> ولی صفحه لود نمیشه و این خطا رو میده
> *Parse error: syntax error, unexpected '?' in /home/gadgetba/cv.gadgetbaaz.com/myappcore/vendor/laravel/framework/src/Illuminate/Foundation/helpers.php on line 233*


دوستان منم همین مشکل رو دارم phpهاست اشتراکی گرفتم هم 7 هستش ...کمک کنید هیچ راهی به ذهنم نمیرسه

----------


## plague

> دوستان منم همین مشکل رو دارم phpهاست اشتراکی گرفتم هم 7 هستش ...کمک کنید هیچ راهی به ذهنم نمیرسه


phpinfo()  رو اجرا کن ببین ورژن php سرورت چیه 
مشخصا این اررور برای اینه که ورژن 7 رو نداری ... ممکنه چند ورژن php رو هاستت باشه که باید سویچ کنی رو 7

----------


## محسن شامحمدی

هرچند شدنیه 
-ریختن پوشه public بعنوان public_html 
-ریختن بقیه فایل های در شاخه بالاتر
-آپلود دستی فایل های vendor
-آپلود دستی فایل های node_modules

البته هاست باید از php 7  پشتیبانی کنه.

ولی اصلا توصیه نمی شه

پ.ن: هر چند من یک هاستینگ رو دیدم که دسترسی ssh می ده و یک ترکیب عالی از هاست + ssh هست

----------


## behzadamin12

سلام دوست عزیز آموزش *آپلود لاراول روی هاست اشتراکی* رو دنبال کنید
من خودم بیشتر اوقات از هاست اشتراکی استفاده کردم
http://jobteam.ir/ProductUser/42-laravel-sharing-host

برای *نصب لاراول* هم همراه با لاراگون میتونید به لینک ذیل مراجعه کنید که به صورت ویدیویی می باشد
https://jobteam.ir/Course/62-Laravel-Installation

----------

